# Warning falling back to standard local ('C')



## John56 (Oct 21, 2015)

As the title says, don't know what it's saying?  my terminal cannot run and it has similar issues. I notice most programs when updating or upgrading. It resorts to a local ('C'). My perl does this right now and my terminal will not load. It will crash and in the error lots. I see warnings resorting to local standard. 


I don't know how I can change this to UTF-8.  Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 21, 2015)

Insert in /etc/login.conf at the begin after 
	
	



```
default:\
```


```
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=en_EN.UTF-8:\
```
and
run `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf`


----------

